# Ground fault on cooling tower VFD



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My troubleshooting procedure would have been pretty much the same as yours. 

The VFD itself, especially more modern one's, are an excellent troubleshooting tool in and of themselves. They pretty much tell you what sort of problem to hunt down.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Like Marc, your steps were right in line with how I would have approached it. You had a ground fault and you looked for a ground fault.
Where is the reactor? Line or load? You did not make that clear. 

I would also have checked the "fault log". I like a little drive history on break downs.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

it was a load reactor


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

Those wires look a little small for a cooling tower fan.

and the reactor


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Those wires look a little small for a cooling tower fan.
> 
> and the reactor


 
I've seen cooling tower fans as small as 5 hp:blink:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've seen cooling tower fans as small as 5 hp:blink:


it looks 208V

looked small


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

no it has some electronics wired into the back that's what the wires are for the motor was 600 volt 40 hp


----------

